

The professionals (programmers) are self destructing (LtU comment) - vmorgulis
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/5228#comment-88974

======
painisRelative
the comparisons don't hold sway. Comparing agriculture to programming is not a
valid comparison. To farm you need sufficient space, and usually a wholelot of
arable land.

To program all you need is a cheap computer and some knowledge. Both are quite
obtainable by an interested party.

if you want to farm, well you may run into trouble trying to do that. the
capital investment is huge.

So regardless of you opinion of centralisation of power, programming will
always be accessible, and in this day and age it also has great leverage. You
can access a large market with little capital expenditure. it is attractive
for those reasons alone and will remain so for time to come.

i would be more interested in a comparison to building infrastructure. Not
every construction project is a greenfield site, often you have to deal with
legacy infrastructure. How has the job market progressed in infrastructure
building over the last century? Has it decreased like teh agricultural sector,
or has it been more resilient. (I suspect it has peaks and troughs much like
software employment is at)

